# Cupularve Queen Rearing



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi BDJ

Its sounds much simpler than it actually is and cost much higher.

I would recommend you getting a grafting tool http://www.mannlakeltd.com/infopage.asp?idPage=33 I like the Master grafting tool get 3 to 4 extra tongue's you can use it transfer the larva and also to prime your cell cup with royal jelly. It has a very thin tongue that is retractable makes it easy for getting under the larva. I also got me a pocket size led light and use it to help me see the tiny larva. 
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/vlwbee/100_0662.jpg http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/vlwbee/100_0666.jpg


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Mann Lake sells the unit and it goes by the "Nicot" Likewise, I too, absolutely refuse to graft. I don't have neither the eyesight nor the patience to learn. So I went with this other unit.

After many years of hit and miss, trial and error, I think I've pretty much got it figured out...maybe, LOL. Do we ever really figure out these bees?

Another beekeeper asked me to write down how I did it. He was also confused once he bought his unit. I wrote down how I do it and I'd be glad to send you a copy. If you will send me an e-mail at [email protected], I can reply with an attachment.

beesource.com won't let us send attachments so send me your request, "off-list"

Anyone else is welcome to this offer as well. Simply send me an e-mail with "Nicot" in the subject line. I'll reply with the attached method of how it works for me.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

